# 20 Gallon Tank Mates



## MonkeyGirl89 (Mar 19, 2018)

I am planning to have most of the following:

1 betta
3 cory catfish or 4 panda cory
2 African dwarf frog
2 mystery snails 
3 ghost shrimp or 5 cherry shrimp
6 neon tetras
2 loaches
Maybe Siamese Algae Eater

Should I get harlequin rasboras, white clouded minnows, or mollies?

I'm planning on introducing the tank mates 1 or 2 groups at a time and the betta last.

Thanks.


----------



## skaram00sh (Feb 4, 2018)

I'd go with the harlequin rasbora. WCMs aren't really tropical fish and mollies are the same size as bettas, if bigger. Your betta may see them as a threat, and attack them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would increase the number of Corydoras to at least six individuals. They will be less stressed and exhibit more natural behaviours in a larger group. 

What species of Loach are you considering? For example, Kuhli Loaches (again I would recommend a minimum of six individuals) would be suitable stocking for a 20 gallon tank, but something like a Clown Loach would not. 

I know very little about Siamese Algae-Eaters, but I do believe that there are several species of fish that are commonly sold under this name, so I would make certain that you've got a true Siamese Algae-Eater. 

I also agree that Harlequin Rasbora are a better option. WCMM are a temperate fish, and Mollies tend to do best in very hard/brackish water, which is at odds with most of your chosen stocking.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Having successfully kept a group of harlequin rasboras with a betta, I would opt in for those. Very striking when they show their full rosy color and shoal. 

Keep in mind, whatever bottom feeder you have will probably require you cup your betta. I have kept dwarf frogs and shrimp with bettas in the past and feeding them was a nightmare due to my betta. I almost lost a betta who ate too much algae wafer and bloated hard for days.


----------

